# Mississippi Results.



## ResearchEngineeringMS

Hopefully we get to hear something today. @TurboNerd @BulldogEngineer17


----------



## ResearchEngineeringMS

I did look at the licensure lookup thing a few minutes ago. I think that trick won't work for us now because we don't have to apply directly with the board before we take the exam.


----------



## BulldogEngineer17

ResearchEngineeringMS said:


> I did look at the licensure lookup thing a few minutes ago. I think that trick won't work for us now because we don't have to apply directly with the board before we take the exam.


Makes sense. Hopefully they release them soon! I’m sick of waiting.


----------



## ResearchEngineeringMS

BulldogEngineer17 said:


> Makes sense. Hopefully they release them soon! I’m sick of waiting.


You and Me both. Be glad you didn't prepare for the exam when it was canceled.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ResearchEngineeringMS said:


> I think that trick won't work for us now because we don't have to apply directly with the board before we take the exam.


ohhh, now I get it. Makes more sense now why it doesn't work anymore. I didn't know that Mississippi decoupled, my apologies. 

Maybe some legacy applicants can still look themselves up? And maybe its the process of finding the legacy applicants and getting them licensed is causing the delay? IDK. 

Anyway, I hope it happens today for Mississippi, having to wait over a weekend is pretty awful.


----------



## BulldogEngineer17

Just called them and the receptionist acted like she didn’t know why the results haven’t been released yet. She’s going to call the executive director and find out what’s going on.


----------



## ResearchEngineeringMS

RBHeadge PE said:


> ohhh, now I get it. Makes more sense now why it doesn't work anymore. I didn't know that Mississippi decoupled, my apologies.
> 
> Maybe some legacy applicants can still look themselves up? And maybe its the process of finding the legacy applicants and getting them licensed is causing the delay? IDK.
> 
> Anyway, I hope it happens today for Mississippi, having to wait over a weekend is pretty awful.


The Board did meet last night so hopefully they release sometime soon. If that meeting wasn't about PE results, they meet again on


BulldogEngineer17 said:


> Just called them and the receptionist acted like she didn’t know why the results haven’t been released yet. She’s going to call the executive director and find out what’s going on.


Executive as in NCEES or of the MS Board


----------



## BulldogEngineer17

ResearchEngineeringMS said:


> The Board did meet last night so hopefully they release sometime soon. If that meeting wasn't about PE results, they meet again on
> 
> Executive as in NCEES or of the MS Board


I’m assuming the MS Board


----------



## BulldogEngineer17

Reached out to NCEES. I was told they are still waiting on the Board to release the results.


----------

